# Question about posture



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Red 
Its about posture, alignment, stacking and movement

pain in the rear leg is likely because you are in the back seat...and maybe using your tippytoes....and trying to turn from the backseat...lack of riding muscles...got to ride more...and....

take some lessons

but here ya go


----------



## Red1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the answer and for the video 
This saturday go back to ride and I will try to improve my position and my movement on the board.
I will keep you update. :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Where is the pain?


----------



## Red1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

In the quadriceps


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Red1991 said:


> In the quadriceps


Front? Side? Inner?
I mean are you staying loose or you are pretty tight? I find staying loose tend to be more stable and get tired a lot slower.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Red1991 said:


> In the quadriceps


Just a guess, but it sounds a lot like plain ol' muscle fatigue. If you're not used to it, snowboarding is very demanding on the legs. Quads & calfs in particular. This is why most of the folks here who are obsessed with snowboarding spend the "off" season doing something to maintain strength & conditioning in our legs. It can take quite a while to get your conditioning up to the point that your thighs aren't screaming at you after a few hours. 

(...btw, it's best not to ride too much past once your legs start to feel like that! You focus soo much on how bad your thighs hurt, it's easy to make stupid mistakes and biff HARD!)

I just returned from 5 consecutive days of riding,.. (Out of only 10 total so far this season!) And it wasn't until the last 2 days where I didn't require frequent breaks during the day or need to quit early because of _severe_ leg fatigue! 

Hang in there,.. If this is indeed the problem, ride frequently and take breaks when you need to. It will go away,.. Eventually!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

that's another reason why i like to bomb down the mountain.....far less work.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

If it's just muscular, Quad burn I may give a 2 second rest for in a visible safe spot flop on the belly and stretch em out quick bringing board up towards my back. Then I just ride it out - adrenalin or endorphins help cover it up


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't forget to stretch beforehand!

Also, what are the angles on your bindings? I don't know that much about snowboarding but I know that when you're squatting heavy in the gym then pain in the quads can mean your feet's angles are off. I'd be willing to bet it applies to snowboarding too.

A stance that's too wide or too narrow can make you focus too much of the force on a very small section of the quad (and also alienate the hips/glutea). 

Is it your inner quad or your outer quad that's hurting? Also, how high up does it hurt? If it's close to your knee then that usually means your hips are off. If it's halfway up the leg but only on one side then it could be the angles. If it's the middle and spread out then it means you have a bad case of "outofshapeitis" which is cured with more snowboarding (and creatine!)


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

dave785 said:


> Don't forget to stretch beforehand


I don't think there's any evidence this really does something. Then again, afaik also no evidence it does something bad, it might count as warm-up and the placebo effect is real (especially in the US, recent study found, lol)


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

elstinky said:


> I don't think there's any evidence this really does something. Then again, afaik also no evidence it does something bad, it might count as warm-up and the placebo effect is real (especially in the US, recent study found, lol)


There's no evidence that stretching helps? Are you kidding?

Stretching before exercise is the most scientifically proven way to prevent injuries. Stretching your legs might not prevent you from getting a concussion... But it'll loosen up your hamstrings, glutes, and calves. Shin splints are the most obvious thing I can think of that are significantly reduced through stretching. 

He has a muscle pain, not s broken leg. Stretching is 100% applicable...


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the study he's referring to talks about static stretching not being a good warm up. Immediately after stretching, muscles performance decreased and injuries were no less likely. I think there's value in stretching for flexibility and injury prevention, just not as a warm up. Air squats and some light jumping would be a better warm up for snowboarding.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

elstinky said:


> I don't think there's any evidence this really does something. Then again, afaik also no evidence it does something bad, it might count as warm-up and the placebo effect is real (especially in the US, recent study found, lol)


Yeah, no. 

In general dynamic stretching is far better to do before physical activity, whereas static stretching is more useful for actually improving your range of motion and working on postural issues/corrections alongside a suitable exercise program. Never static stretch when you've been inactive, the muscles need to be warmed up first. Which is what proper dynamic stretching can provide, and I'd absolutely recommend that before pretty much any strenuous physical activity.

Static stretching or a proper warm down after is also a great way to reduce the next day soreness.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> In general dynamic stretching is far better to do before physical activity, whereas static stretching is more useful for actually improving your range of motion and working on postural issues/corrections alongside a suitable exercise program. Never static stretch when you've been inactive, the muscles need to be warmed up first. Which is what proper dynamic stretching can provide, and I'd absolutely recommend that before pretty much any strenuous physical activity.
> 
> Static stretching or a proper warm down after is also a great way to reduce the next day soreness.


What's the difference between static/dynamic, how deeply stretched and for how long?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> What's the difference between static/dynamic, how deeply stretched and for how long?


Dynamic is constantly moving. Leg swings/circles, shoulder swings/circles, toe touches smooth down smooth up, basically anything taking your joints or muscles towards the end range of motion, but not holding them there. Deep walking lunges are awesome before snowboarding, but don't go very deep if you're still cold. 

Static is holding a stretched position towards your end range of motion for a longer period, typically 20-30 seconds for after dynamic stretching, up to 1-2 minutes for actually increasing flexibility/some yoga poses etc. Pain is never good, discomfort is okay. A good stretch is one you ease yourself into, for example a deep lunge to stretch your hip flexors might start with your hip at 180 degrees with your torso, but you can slowly push further into it and get to 200-210 degrees or so.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

dave785 said:


> Stretching before exercise is the most scientifically proven way to prevent injuries.


Like stillz said: indeed talking about static stretching here before exercise (which is what I thought you meant - not a native English speaker, but if I mention 'stretch' everyone I knows thinks about the static kind).

Then again, I might be wrong as it has been years I looked into this subject and it is not exactly my area of expertise. So please point me to peer-reviewed studies proving injury prevention and/or soreness.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It might not have a significant effect on injury prevention, but chronic stretching can improve exercise performance, and improved range of motion or flexibility can be linked to injury prevention. So no, it's unlikely a single bout of stretching will have much effect, but done regularly there are positive effects. How many Olympics athletes do you know of that don't do some form of warm up and stretching before their event?


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to have exactly the same, in my right quad (rear leg). It's because I wasn't relaxed at speed and sort of trying to lean back to protect myself. After a few runs leaning on my back leg it seized up and I had to stop for 5 minutes. Learning to put more weight on my front leg helped. Keep your weight even on both legs and relax. See if that helps you out.

Binding adjustment can also help. Try making your highbacks parallel to your heel edge (if yours are adjustable). A little forward lean on the highbacks also makes it easier to swtich between edges.

As for the stretching debate: Dynamic to start (a slow run on a nursery slope is always good) and static stretches at the end will help reduce soreness the next morning :smile:


----------

